# Hi!



## Socks (Oct 13, 2013)

Just starting out. I live over in Australia and currently own two mice, both females, a mixed marking manx and a fox.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! There are some other aussie members who I'm sure will say hi. :3


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I love your username, it's so PER! Welcome to FMB!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and a warm welcome.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## greydawnbreaking (Oct 25, 2013)

Socks said:


> Just starting out. I live over in Australia and currently own two mice, both females, a mixed marking manx and a fox.


Hey Socks. Did you know there's an Australian mouse forum? Lots of people from Aus and even NZ. Come by and check it out. 

http://ausmouseforum.proboards.com/


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

